
Ask HN: Smart/clever ways to get code reviews while teaching yourself to code? - hauget
Hi everyone. I&#x27;m working on strengthening my programming skills by working on fun projects and going through books like &quot;Exercises for Programmers&quot;. I was wondering though, since I don&#x27;t have any teachers or mentors right now, what are some great ways to get feedback on my code and problem solving techniques? I know some great ways are to post questions on sites like Stackoverflow and niche forums, as well as keeping a blog, but are there any other approaches? I figure the best way though might be to just get an entry level job down the line. Cheers.
======
lmcnish14
Have you tried exercism.io? There is a code review process built into the
platform and the exercises are short and fun.

